# The Heretic - Call for Content! Win Prizes!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

With the Heretic back under development I wanted to take this opportunity to appeal for fresh new content.

We plan to cover all aspects of the GW hobby ranging from tactics, painting, converting, terrain building, 3rd party product reviews, fiction, comics, artwork. 

Anything you submit will be assessed and considered for inclusion, even if it doesn't fit into one of the above categories. The only stipulation is that it's well written, interesting and relevant to the wargaming hobby.

Want a few ideas?


Highlighting
How to layer
How to mix your paints
Brush selection and maintenance
Dry Brushing
Painting Stubble
Colour Theory
Paint Stripping
Highlighting cloth, such as cloaks
The Key to Successful Deployment
Supplies
Tools of the trade
Painting Blood Splatters
Gaming Etiquette
Airbrushing
Use of Magnets
How to pin
Basing 101 - A guide to basing your miniatures.
Painting Non-Metallic Metals
Deepstriking Strategies

If you have any queries or you're unsure about a particular idea post a question in our dedicated Heretic Queries subforum.

If providing something for the benefit of your fellow Heretics wasn't incentive enough we're going to give away a box set up to the value of £15 to one randomly selected article author in each and every issue we publish. :yahoo:


*Write for the Heretic!*​


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That's quite the incentive package there Jez...don't suppose it'd be possible to save it up though and get a larger box if randomly selected again? :laugh: The way things are going, soon it may only be Blisters that come in under £15 :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If you win the dice off and want to wait for another victory sure.

It's just a nice little perk to raise enthusiasm. Helping your fellow members and gaining recognition in what we hope will become the premier Ezine on the subject is the real prize.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm up for doing sculpting/converting tutorials, Nurgle painting tutorials, and can scrawl a decent book review too.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds great.

A few sculpting tutorials will fit right in. Any specifics?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Does your generosity know no bounds, Jez?! You're saying you're putting together a webzine for US and giving US free sets for helping pretty much ourselves? You should be the one getting the free box set! Anyway, would it be alright if it were an article about scratchbuilding an apocalypse model or datasheet?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent idea Jez. I'll see what sorts of aspects I can put together in the form of a e-zine write up and i'll let you know.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I could do you an article on highlighting that explains the various terms and techniques like blending, layering, grading, washing, glazing etc that you see knocking around the internet. I'm not a grade 1 miniature painter, but I have had four years training as an illustrator working mainly with acrylics and watercolours, and the techniques are pretty much the same, so I could fill in some background as well as explaining how to do it. Plus I've had a years experience in writing technical / engineering manuals, and I'm currently doing an eng lit degree, so I flatter myself that I can write clearly and without the overly chatty style that mar so many net tutorials. 
Let me know if it's something you're interested in (as long as I'm not treading on anyone else's toes doing it). I wouldn't be able to start right away as I have exams in 2 weeks (technically, I'm in an exam right now!) but I'm more than willing to bash out a bit of work for the community.


----------



## Korrogoth (May 2, 2009)

How about converting?
It would be useful to have some guides on how to change model poses or convert warriors into champions.

I think a guide on how to paint shades to make things look metalic would work

i cant write anything up on that but if someone wants to steal my idea you are welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

So basically anything based on the hobby can go in here?
So it's like our own version of WD?

Awesome.
I'll do a few of those WD-style tutorials (where they paint the entire mini and show you each step [that sweet arse NMM mini in this issue])

=]


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

When do you need the submissions by Jez? A timeline would really help especially if this is a monthly/weekly thing. I'm nosing my way back into the hobby once again so I can help most likely (just depends on how my bud's doing health-wise as always). 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

There isn't a timeline. We're waiting until we have enough good content to release the ezine rather than hurrying people to submit shoddy rushed work.

If it takes 4 months it takes 4 months - it's not a problem.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome! I'll see if I can't figure out something to add (or detract...I don't play well with heretics..I keep trying to set them on fire  ).

Content-wise..is there anything specific that hasn't been covered yet that you'd like to see? I believe I read in the query forum that you were looking more for tactical articles and the like. I'm happy to help in anyway possible but I don't want to repeat something you may have already gotten lol.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

do you need any adverts or supporters for the mag ?maybe a competion prize ?


----------

